

Prices Reduced for EC2's M3 Instances - jeffbarr
http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2013/11/prices-reduced-for-ec2s-m3-second-generation-standard-instances.html

======
noelwelsh
A reaction to Rackspace's announcement
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6673558](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6673558))
perhaps? Gotta say, Rackspace's new servers are quite compelling compared to
Amazon's standard instances.

------
enko
HP is making a pretty big push recently on their cloud service. Check out
their contributions to fog, a popular ruby cloud-abstraction library:
[https://github.com/fog/fog/blob/master/changelog.txt](https://github.com/fog/fog/blob/master/changelog.txt)

Anyone tried them? Experiences?

